# [Edmonton][AB][CAN] [H] AC Series 1. 2. 3 + AC(WA).     [W] AC Series 3. 4 + AC(WA)



## Oilers1989 (Feb 24, 2017)

Can mail trades.
Would rather trade first to complete my collection. 1 regular:1 regular or 
1 special:2 regular. 

Last Updated: 

Monday February, 27 2016

[Want]

Series 1: Complete

Series 2: Complete

Series 3: Complete 

Series 4:

318, 331, 333, 336, 338, 344, 348, 360, 366, 377.

Welcome Animal Crossing(New Leaf):

2, 10, 27, 29.

[Have]

Series 1:

3, 7, 9-2, 10-2, 15-3, 21-3, 30, 43, 46-4, 48, 49, 51, 52, 61-2, 62-3, 63, 65, 68, 70, 74, 76, 82, 83, 84-2, 87-2, 94, 96, 97.

Series 2:

101, 103-4, 104, 106, 108, 110, 111, 112-4, 123-3, 124-3, 125, 126-2, 130, 131, 132, 137, 138-2, 139-2, 140, 142-2, 152, 153, 154-2, 155, 159-2, 161-2, 162, 167, 171, 172-2, 176-2, 178-2, 182, 183, 184-2, 187, 189, 191, 192, 200-2.

Series 3:

204, 206-2, 210, 217, 221, 224, 226-2, 229, 232, 235, 242-2, 246, 258, 259 260, 281, 291, 298-2.

Series 4: 

314, 356.


Welcome Animal Crossing(New Leaf): 

9, 19, 25, 33, 48.


----------



## Technothegecko (Feb 26, 2017)

Pm'd you!


----------



## catmerchant (Feb 26, 2017)

my Diva (256), Pippy (267), Dizzy (326), Hippeux (383) for your Broffina (329), Annabelle (343), Tammy (347) and Maelle (388)?


----------

